# Biffy



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are some photos of Biffy, the Biffster Biffmeister Biffy!

(I love the legs up in the air one!)

(PS check out our carpet - unfortunately quite similar to sisal and he loves scratching it! I can only hope it is quite sturdy!)


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

What was he up to behind the door? :001_huh::laugh:

He's lovely.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovely I like his name!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Loving the pix - cute kit!


----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

very cute, i like him


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Prinkess said:


> What was he up to behind the door? :001_huh::laugh:
> 
> He's lovely.


Lol, I was sleeping in the spare room cos of insomnia and I don't think he quite knew where to go so he slept pretty much between the two bedrooms!! Keeping an eye on everyone, as its his job obv 



Taylorbaby said:


> his lovely I like his name!





ChinaBlue said:


> Loving the pix - cute kit!





sparkle23 said:


> very cute, i like him


Thank you!!


----------

